# Need some info about protein



## neemauk (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey everyone im a new bodybuilder and im quite slim i got a stomach and a bit of fat around me i wanna drink protein shake that will help me get ripped and any of nutrions that will help me burn fat but mainly a protein shake that doesnt give me to much fat because i dont need to gain weight i need a protein shake that will help me build muscle and get ripped your help me will be much appriciated

Thanks!


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey matey

May be a bit easier to help you if you give us a quick run down of your daily diet (just roughly), your training routines, what your goals are etc.

People are very good here


----------



## neemauk (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks mate!  well i eat quite alot of take out food im trying to fix that i go gym everyday for a month now i can see some inprovements i go about 2 hours a day the days i dny work on my muscles i just go to the cardio section and run for a bit as my stamina isnt good i can only pull off 20 mins running my goals are to be ripped but i dnt want to increse my fat as i have enough of that already. Thank you!


----------



## neemauk (Jan 6, 2011)

I would appriciate if you can tell me what protein shake is suitible for me


----------



## platinumsupps (Jan 6, 2011)

If I can just jump in and offer some guidance

There is no protein that will get you 'ripped' it comes from proper dieting and training. You can get away with getting your protein from whole foods which is better but costs alot and is often inconvinient which is why people turn to protein shakes

There are plenty of protein shakes available for you however I would first start by modifying your diet and training

Training everyday does not allow for optimum growth, your muscles are stimulated in the gym but grow when your not training. If you are constantly training you are stimulating them but overtraining so much that they cannot grow

You are best off lowering your workout times and training 3-4 times per week with 15-20mins of cardio post workout or first thing in the morning in order to retain/gain muscle mass and lose bodyfat

Suitable protein shakes would be a Whey Protein shake or a Whey Protein Isolate which is high in protein and low in carbohydrates. Stay away from protein shakes with high amounts of carbohydrates like maltodextrin. There are a huge array of brands to chose from


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

The most obvious thing would be to ditch the take aways and get yourself a proper diet. There's plenty threads on here that will steer you in the right direction. Good luck.


----------



## OPmassive (Dec 10, 2010)

All of the above advice is golden.

Its always best to set yourself achievable targets and goals and always best to workout to a properly formatted plan. Going to the gym and just randomly picking up wieghts on the quest to getting "ripped" will only lead to dissapointment and injury...trust me!!

Read all the posts aimed at newbie trainers and you will find yourself with some awesome info on training programmes, regiemes and supplement usage and lots of knowledge on building muscle or getting "ripped". remeber intelligence is the correct apllication of knowledge...so be an intelligent trainer!

good luck dude


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Your diet (without supplements) is THE most crucial thing to get right. It fuels your workouts; it fuels your recovery and muscle growth, it provides the building blocks for muscle growth and a host of other anabolic reactions to exercise.

Diet rules are simple (in theory) - to gain muscle you need to eat more calories every day than you burn. BUT....they should be "good" calories. Lean proteins, good fats, quality carbs. Take aways, fast food, things with high sugar content (especially alcohol) will all impede your progress. You want to eat 3-500 calories a day over your needs...which means you need to work out what your needs are.... google BMR calculator to get a starting point, remember your calorific needs fluctuate daily so it's all ball park stuff. Eat too many calories and you will gain fat. DOn't eat enough and you waon't gain musle.

Eat often, eat lots - you want yoru body to be happy burning fat which means there should always be some food available. DOn't starve yourself for long periods.

Protein drinks are just another food. THat's it...no magic ingredient just good quality protein. They should be used (i think) sparingly....try and get as much as possible from whole food. Don't fall into that ridiculous habit of waking up in the night to have protein...sleep is more important at that point.

Physical training of any kind is just damage. Especially with weight training.... it's just a way of damaging your muscles to make your body adapt and grow. That's all. Training two hours a day is overdoing it - unless you're very lucky genetically...a pro athlete...or possibly on cycle. As someone (platinumsupps?) very eloquently said...you grow when you rest, not in the gym.

Diet - Training - Recovery. In that order.

So to actually answer your question.... pretty much any good quality whey protein will do the trick. Ideally Isolate...it's not the best as such but it's more affordable and extremely good. Get a blend of proteins maybe...some of those are excellent. Avoid anything with casein caseinate in it. Micellar casein yes. Caseinate - no....they sell it as a slow release protein. It isn't. It's used commercially to make glue and paint emulsion..... urgh.

Oh - and make sure you have all the BCAAs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

neemauk said:


> I would appriciate if you can tell me what protein shake is suitible for me


A simple whey only shake. something like Myprotein impact whey.

but this is going to jack sh:t unless the rest of your diet is in check.


----------

